# Mana's first *official* trail ride!



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

More wetland.



















And the deer are so used to horses, they barely run from them. 



















Home!























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

gorgeous pictures! Your saddle looks so comfyyyyy


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh what fun! Those trails look awesome and I'm so happy to hear that you had a good experience with Mana. Riding with another trail pro (Rose) I'm sure helped immensely. Keep it up!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> gorgeous pictures! Your saddle looks so comfyyyyy


Thanks! And, it is! I love this saddle. 



nickers103 said:


> Oh what fun! Those trails look awesome and I'm so happy to hear that you had a good experience with Mana. Riding with another trail pro (Rose) I'm sure helped immensely. Keep it up!


For sure! It definitely helped him get over scary things faster.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

And a video of crossing. Don't mind me talking. He kept trying to follow the stream to the right.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

That is so great for a three year old. Good job. It is nice to have pro horses with you on the trail. Nice pictures and it is sooo cool the pix of the deer. Wow. What fun! Thanks for showing us. Cute horss, by the way. Love your horse's name.


----------



## BellaIris (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats! He looks really comfy out there. It's a nice bit of inspiration since I'm going to be starting my greenie on trails pretty soon ;-)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks fun!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Really enjoyed getting to see the trail pics and the video. I had popped into this thread a few times at work , but the pics and YT are blocked. I assume its the photo program you use.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! I really couldn't have asked for a better little horse. He tries his heart out for me. 

I think he's at a really good place right now. He'll be 4 in Aug. so I am happy with his level of training. There are a few quarks to work out, but nothing terrible.  

I'm planning to ride again in a couple of days after all of the flooding goes down (lots of new "water front properties" showed up the last couple of days. LOL) and the trails dry out a bit, so I'll be back with more pictures then!

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

1. I LOVE Mana's bridle!! I've tried so hard to find one for myself but no can do.
2. I have that same saddle pad for my Aussie! Great minds think alike, eh? 
3. It looks like you guys had a ton of fun! I wish I had a riding buddy! :lol:


----------

